# Hi everyone!



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, ok I joined! 
My hubby Vlad told me to join in on the blood drive. Hehehehe
I've been lurking for a bit and decided to finially come aboard. Well Vlad has done all the decorating around here for the past twenty years and last year I somehow got invovled. 
I'm now hooked on making wire & latex props. I've only been making props for a short time but I'm having a ton of fun. I'm looking forward to sharing some of my prop methods with everyone. I love to recycle so alot of my props are built with things I find around the house.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Nice to seee another familiar face 'round these parts.

Now that you're involved you're addicted too.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Unhallowed Halls of Perdition! :devil:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I wondered when the Black Cat would slink her way in  
Nice to have you join us!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Let's see, there's Black Cat, Blackwidow and Blackdawn. This could get confusing. :googly:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe I should ask BlackRose to join too? hehe


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Go for it. The more the merrier. Maybe all you gals with "black" at the beginning of your name could start a secret club?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Black Cat. Time to start posting. You can start with the Pumpkin guy how to. Then show everyone the Wolfman prop for 2007.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. Looking forward to my stay at Unpleasant Street.

Vlad, buttttttttttttttttttttt you said we could use him in the haunt this year if I modified him...... Oh well, maybe next year would better for him, that way I can complete him fully to a full size prop.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey BlackCat,

Happy to see you in this Forum.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome Black Cat, nice to have you aboard this crazy train


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey black cat. I look forward to learn something about wire and latex props from you.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Colinsuds, by all means feel free to ask questions. I'll help in anyway I can to get you started.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Black Cat! I can't wait to see the WolfMan!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Black Cat!!

Nice to see you here!!

Tammy


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ghostess, I see Vlad's been talking about my werewolf. I hope to post some pics. soon once he has some hair and I finish doing his hands.


----------

